# Cape Cod Bareboat



## rbenjamin (Jan 29, 2009)

My wife and I have convinced the grandparents to baby sit for 48 hours on the Cape, and we were thinking about getting a bareboat to cruise from Hyannis to the Vineyard or Nantucket for the night. I am very familiar with all the relevant waters, but am having a heck of a time finding a boat.

Does anyone know of anyone willing to rent out a sailboat for a couple of days in the area? I'd be willing to leave from Woods Hole to Harwichport, with Hyannis being ideal. August 12 to 13.

If so, please contact me at [robert at thebenjamins dot org].


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I think you will find there is too much paperwork and insurance aggravation for somone to charter out a boat for less than a week...but you might try Boston Sailing - Schools Lessons Certifications - Boston Harbor Sailing Club - Sailboat Racing Moorings Rentals Charters as they have a few boats in Westport MA and may be better able to do a short trip...


----------

